# Cutech Planer



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

So I have the chance to buy the Cutech 40200 HC-CT spiral Cutterhead. I can get it for $500 flat....not a penny more. I was going to buy the Dewalt but this is a great deal right?

I know that a Dewalt with a Shelia spiral Cutterhead is the way to go, but for 500 I'm thinking about this. I really have not seen on bad review of this planer. From what I can find it's built like a tank, and recently they upgraded to they, carbide tips. 

So for full price I was still looking at it , but had been leaning to the Dewalt but 500 and it's through a legitimate seller. 

What do you all think?

I know I ask you guys anlit if stuff, but recently my father in law became I'll, so my wife and I mo bed in to his house which is huge. Know have a 3 car garage shop and some resources so I'm trying to spend what I can, just smart. You all have been very goo d at telling me what's smart and what is.not, so thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for 30 bucks more do yourself many times over way better than both of them put together and get the DW735...
Factory Reconditioned Dewalt DW735R 13 in. Two-Speed Thickness Planer


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

KhalTom said:


> So I have the chance to buy the Cutech 40200 HC-CT spiral Cutterhead.


http://www.routerforums.com/feature...ving-benchtop-jointers-work-2.html#post849657

in fact.. you should use the search function and ask it for cutech...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm with Stick on this one. Unless you're doing a lot of woodworking, it's really hard to beat the 735. The Cutech brand is pretty good stuff, their jointer seemed to be a standard model jointer, but with some serious QC. They did a contest here to introduce themselves. Jointers and planers sometimes get confused, but they are distinct machines with specific purposes. Generally, they are used in combination. There is a limit to how well you can make stuff without them. I've also noticed you should use prepared stock within a few days because wood changes fairly fast, depending on your environment. If it started out a little warped, it is likely it will go back that way. So you also need to be careful to check out the grain when you buy the good stuff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

true spiral cutter head...
.









.









Helix cutter head...
.









cutech's...
as you can se the cutters are simply offset and not a true spiral...
this can produce micro sni8ping over the entire surface if the board is fed just a bit too fast...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The DW 735 has been rated best portable planer several years in a row now. The DW 734 and I think a Ridgid came in second best. As pointed out the Cutteck head is just staggered cutters. The best cut comes from the Byrd Shelix head because the cutters are staggered sequentially and they are also slightly angled so that they give a shearing cut. It's also the most expensive option.
If I were buying new I would get jointer and planer with the spiral heads as it's a reasonable upgrade but to replace my existing heads is worth about as much as the machines are worth.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Much as I like the idea of the Byrd Shelix head, I just can't justify the cost over the 735's straight blades. I just recently sold my lunchbox planer to buy the DeWalt. A really happy switch.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I vote for the DW 735 too


----------



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah and I can get the DW735 plus the tables plus an extra set of blades for 599 on Amazon...

The reason I keep saying Amazon is I have 800$ in a gift card there right now.. lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

